# Greater than 90 degree inside corners



## savyvt70 (Jul 9, 2010)

Just about to start a house that is all cathedral ceilings. In some places, ie closets, the inside angles at the ceiling are 135 degrees? Something like that. Does anyone have any nifty tricks for taping angles more acute than 90 degrees?


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

. I use a combination of No-coat, straight flex original and magic corner. No coat is the easiest to use but is expensive. Strait flex original is cost effective (cheap and good for closets and 90s that have a gap or isnt straight) . Then for Peeks on vaulted ceilings I use trim tex magic corner. I have a few tools to apply and load (Wet the back) but not neccessary unless you buying by the case not the roll. I use a laser level and make some benchmarks for V veilings and use laser or level for plumbing verticals. Make some benchmarks and then snap some chalklines. Mix up a batch of usg green or proform black. Next add add mudmax and you are now good to go.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

boco said:


> . I use a combination of No-coat, straight flex original and magic corner. No coat is the easiest to use but is expensive. Strait flex original is cost effective (cheap and good for closets and 90s that have a gap or isnt straight) . Then for Peeks on vaulted ceilings I use trim tex magic corner. I have a few tools to apply and load (Wet the back) but not neccessary unless you buying by the case not the roll. I use a laser level and make some benchmarks for V veilings and use laser or level for plumbing verticals. Make some benchmarks and then snap some chalklines. Mix up a batch of usg green or proform black. Next add add mudmax and you are now good to go.


And before you ask boco this question savyvt70,,,yes you can get those products in Canada,,, except for the muds, although USG is CGC here:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Like Boco said.
Ultraflex and straightflex are easy to install.
I recently just finished a beautiful house and I installed Magic Corner by Trim-Tex through out the entire thing and it looks beautiful!
They're all good products. It's preference really.

Here's what UltraFlex or No-Coat looks like if you don't know what it is.
(straight flew is more or less the same concept, while magic corner is entirely different)





Here's Magic Corner by Trim-Tex


----------



## savyvt70 (Jul 9, 2010)

I was afraid I wasn't describing the angle correctly. The inside corners we have to do are the opposite of the ones shown in your picture precision. Where the space is so narrow you can't get a knife in there to apply no-coat, mud, or anything else. 

We have a 1000 feet of no-coat on site for all the inside and outside angles that are typical....it's the ones that are the opposite, too tight to even get in to screw it.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Regular paper tape? :confused1:

Those angles are _less _than 45 degrees. Paper tape, coat with a knife. For picking corners a small pointing trowel (Pavan makes a KILLER version) or a cheap plastic drywall knife cut to fit.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

How's the board? Caulk?


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

I don't recommend neither MAGIC CORNER nor NO COAT in my opinion the best product to use is Trimtex PVC Internal Obtuse Corner Bead(or Adjustable Inside Corner Bead) I've tried all of them and just OBTUSE gave me a perfect line. For more info have a look here http://www.trim-tex.com/product_catalog.php?cat_display=viewcategory&catid=8 :thumbsup:


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

keke said:


> I don't recommend neither MAGIC CORNER nor NO COAT in my opinion the best product to use is Trimtex PVC Internal Obtuse Corner Bead(or Adjustable Inside Corner Bead) I've tried all of them and just OBTUSE gave me a perfect line. For more info have a look here http://www.trim-tex.com/product_catalog.php?cat_display=viewcategory&catid=8 :thumbsup:


 I would use that stuff on every obtuse if I had the option, gives a much cleaner look than the magic corner


----------

